# Watering my DRY railroad.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran the sprinkler again in my railroad to water everything. Been so dry. Used a hose and sprinkler, my system is turned off for the winter. Watered some smaller trees in my windbreak also. Might want to do this to your layout, if you are in a drought, as we are here in Nebraska.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry we have plenty of wet weather here in ohio will put some in a box and send it to ya.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been promised rain to wash my rocks and sand..... 
Different perspectives. 
Does your RR grow if ya waters it? just foolin' 

Happy Rails 

John


----------

